# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Poezi te ndryshme

## Denata

Grua


Mos u beso kur te thone se je aq e bukur sa yjet ne qiell ndihen xheloz per ty!
Jane vetem vargje te kopjuara nga nje poet i cmendur,
ne nje nate kur s`kishte asnje yll ne qiell.
Pastaj poeti vdiq
mbi vargjet qe si besoi as vet.
Mos beso kur te thone se me ty njohen dashurine,
ate te verteten!
Eshte vetem nje pikture shtrati me carcafe mrekullisht te zhubrosur,
dhe trupi yt duarve mashkullore,
qe s`ngopen se provuari te njejten shije,
por qe s`duan ta besojne se eshte e njejte,
si vdekja,grua,si vdekja,
qe vjen njesoj per te gjithe ne fund te jetes.
Eh,
edhe nese te thone se pa ty nuk mund te ekzistoj jeta,
besoje vetem per veten,Grua,
por mos u beso atyre,
ata nuk mund ta dine vertetesine e kesaj,
ata mendojne nepermjet teje,
duan nepermjet teje,
madje edhe perendine e njohin nepermjet teje!
Ata nuk mund ti njohin pritjet e tua,
nuk mund ti klithin dhimbjet e tua,
ndersa shkojne qetesisht.
Ata nuk mund te dallojne shpines tende krrusjen e barrave,
ndersa te prekin,
ndersa leshojne mbi ty gjithe egersine epshake,
per te zbrazur qese rimbushese
me ofshama pa kujtese
Nuk munden,Grua,
ta dine emrin hyjnor qe ti u therret
duke u futur ne armiqesi me zotat,
ndaj,mos u beso kur te thone Pergjithmone,
eshte genjeshtra me e bukur qe njohin,
eshte kaperdimja me hidhesine me te bukur
qe ti ben grykes tende,
objekt cmendurisht erotik per ta...

Ne fund e di,
s`do ma vesh veshin.

----------


## Denata

Disa thone se gruaja
eshte per te ndare shtratin
ne netet e gjata te dimrit
Dikush thote se eshte
nje kercimtar me nente zilka mbi krye
qe e vini te luaje ne mes te nje pylli te gjelber;
Dikush thote , se eshte bashkeshortja ime,
eshte mekati qe mbaj mbi shpine;
Dikush thote se eshte ajo qe ze brumin..


Nuk eshte as ajo , as kjo, as nje shtrat, as nje kercimtar
as nje bashkeshorte, as nje mekat;

Ajo eshte krahet e mi dhe kembet e mia
Ajo eshte foshnja, nena,gruaja,motra ime
Ajo eshte shoqja e jetes time...!

_Nazim Hikmet.

----------


## Denata

Jane të vështira ato gra që kanë më tepër dashuri për të dhënë, por nuk ja dhurojnë gjithkujt.
Ato që flasin kur kanë diçka për të thënë.
Ato që kanë mësuar të mbrojnë veten dhe të tjerët.
Ato që kërkojnë gjithmonë dhe më tepër.
Janë gra të vështira ato që dallojnë buzëqeshjen e njerëzve të mirë nga ata të këqinj.
Ato që nuk lodhen kurrë së kërkuari dikë që ja vlen, ata që kanë vlerë.
Janë gra të veshtira ato që ndiejnë dhimbjen e të tjerëve.
Ato që kanë shpirtin në afërsi të lëkurës.
Ato që shikojnë me mijëra sy të fshehur.
Ato që ëndërrojnë ngjyrat.
Janë gra të vështira ato që njohin njëra-tjetrën
Janë ato që kur jeta nuk ka asnjë shije, i japin shije vetë jetës!

(Mara Bagatella)

----------


## Denata

"Nuk ke pse më do" - Leonard Cohen

Nuk ke pse më do

ngaqëje

si të gjitha gratë

që përherë më kanë munguar

U linda për të rendur pas teje

çdo natë

dhe prapë jam

orteku me burra që të dashurojnë



Të takoj në tryezë

ta marr grushtin mes duarve të mia

në taksi nusesh

zgjohem fillikat

gishtat e mi te mungesa jote

në Bujtinën e Virtytit.



I shkrova tërë këto këngë për ty

ndeza qirinj të kuq e të zinj

në trajtën e një burri dhe një gruaje

u martova me tymin

e dy piramidave me nallane druri

u luta për ty

u luta të më duash

u luta të mos më duash.

----------


## Denata

Leonard Cohen


The birds they sang
at the break of day
Start again
I heard them say
Don't dwell on what
has passed away
or what is yet to be.



Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love.


With Annie gone,
whose eyes to compare
with the morning sun?

Not that Idid compare,
But I do compare
Now that she's gone.

----------


## inez

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
fjalët ti m’i ktheve në harrim,
në qiell është hëna, s’i them dot hënë
s’të flas dot për mjegullën në agim.

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
në gjoks ti vër çdo fjalë në vend të saj.
Pastaj do të përkund në një djep-këngë,
me hënën flokëve si karficë e bardhë.

Dhe nëse rrugët për në zemër dot s’i gjen,
më thuaj të t’i zgjas gishtërinjtë e mi.
Mbi ta mbështete kokën,
dhe për një çast ti pendë do të kthehesh,
brenda meje do të vërtitesh, shpirt!

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
kur ti je kaq pranë dhe kaq e thjeshtë,
u këput një gjethe nga një pemë,
e verdhë si harresa … ishte vjeshtë.

Teodor Keko

----------


## inez

Dritëro Agolli - Dashuri e veshtire.

Ti ne kanape tani dremit
Ndofta gjumi ende s'te ka zene,
Abazhuri mbi qerpike ndrit
Libri nga gishtrinjte te ka rene.

Para teje ndal mendimi im:
Jemi dashuruar edhe share
Jemi ndare shpesh ne udhetim,
Por drejt njeri tjetrit kemi ngare.

Dhoma hesht e rruga larg gjemon
Ti sheh endrra kalteroshe shume
Une, ndonse pi dhe mogadon,
Mezi fle, se jam njeri pa gjume.

Te kam pasur enderr cast e ore,
Enderr te trishtuar dhe te mire
Po te jem vertete nje Pitagore
Ti je teorema me e veshtire....

----------


## Denata

Pija që deh

I thashë zemrës, je në risk
Kur kaq fort ti rreh!
Pse të trembem, thotë zemra
Ndjenjat pse t'i fsheh...?!

Sa pandehma, iluzione
Gracka fati ngreh?!
Zemra ime, dashuria
Është "pije" që deh...!

Me shigjeta helmatuese
Të godet e ti s'sheh
Le të gjuajnë, gufon zemra
S'më vdes ai helm...!

Dhimbjen kur unë thellë ndjej
Botës pse t'ia fsheh
Çfarë më shumë se dashuria
Na merr mendtë, na deh!

Timo Flloko

----------


## Denata

PER......

Nuk te perulem, ka mbaruar,
Asnje premtim i yti s'hyn dot
Ne shpirtin tim per ta sunduar,
Jemi te huaj, sot edhe mot.
Ti ke harruar qe lirine
S'ia fal mashtrimit kurresesi
Por dhe keshtu, vite qe s'vijne
Per syte e tu u bera fli.
Edhe keshtu tek ti pandehja
te gjeja shpirt e shok e short
Dhe tere boten e urreja
Qe te te desha ty me fort.
Gjithato çaste te qendrimit
Tek kembet tende, e beson?
Ia kam rrembyer frymezimit
Me se po mi zevendeson?
Nga ndonje çast mendimbegate
Dhe forc'e shpirtit s'ish çudi
T'i jepje botes nje dhurate
Dhe te me jepte pavdekesi.
Pse doje pra te me nderroje
ate kurore lavdiplot?
Pse s'qe athere kur premtoje
E tille sic je bere sot?
Krenar jam, falme eshte e kote
Kerko nje tjeter dashuri
per asnje gje ne kete bote
Nuk mund te rri ne skllaveri.
Nen qiell te jugut, ne vend tjeter
Do te largohem, ndoshta shpejt.
Po jemi njohur pak si teper
Per t'u harruar ashtu krejt.
Qe sot do te ze te argetohem
Dhe te betohem pasketaj,
Vetem do qesh e do gezohem
Dhe per asgje nuk do te qaj.
Do rrej si djalli sa te dua
Si desha, me s'do dashuroj
A mund te dua me nje grua
Kur sot nje engjell me tradhetoi?
Te vdisja desha dhe te vuaj,
me boten desha te luftoj
Qe fort te voglen doren tuaj
I çmendur, te mundja ta shtrengoj.
Pa te kuptuar dot mashtrimin
Ta fala shpirtin mbushur plot
Ia njohe ketij shpirti çmimin?
Ia njohe, une s'te njoha dot!

M.Llermontov

----------


## Denata

Fjalet qe s'u thane.

Fjalet qe s'u thane i ngjajne anijeve me vela,
qe iknin ne detra te largeta dhe s'ktheheshin me kurre.

Sa te bukura ishin!
Me to mund te ndertonin nje oaz ne shkretetire,
ose nje kasolle te thjeshte brigjeve oqeaneve,
te vogel, te vogel, per nje dashuri te madhe.

Fjalet qe s'u thane , i ngjajne nje kopshti te thare,
qe s'ka per ta njohur kurre lulezimin.

Fjalet qe s'u thane kane mbetur tek une.
Dhe ka disa dite qe vetja me ngjan si nje varreze plot zhurme.

Sa te bukura ishin!
Po ti nuk ke per ti degjuar kurre....
Te dukeshin se vinin nga thellesite e qiejve
permes vetetimave.

C'te bej tani me ato?
Nje kordele te zeze? Nje qivur?

----------


## Denata

Eja trishtim

Eja, trishtim ,
eja me hapa fletesh qe bien nga deget,
eja me hapa shiu qe keputet nga fletet...
Eja trishtim ,
eja me hapa tingujsh qe dridhen ne mbremje,
eja me hapa zemrash qe rrahin me dhimbje...
Eja , trishtim,
o preher i embel qe nuk me braktise kurre,
o strehe e qetesise sime,
o enderrime te mia,
o gji i shpreses sime.
Eja , trishtim,
trishtim ,
eja.

Bilal Xhaferri

----------


## Denata

Eshte cudi kur je femer

Mua tani me vjen per te qare.Me duket sikur
shkarkesa yjesh me jane grumbulluar te syte.
Dot nuk duroj,
ndersa cengelat e nervave nderas terhiqen
kundrejt njeri-tjetrit.
Kangur me foshnjen ne xhep
duket figura ime se largu
ketu ne bregdet.
Me vjen per te qare.Jam bere barre.
Me siguri molusqet e buta tani
levizin kapaket e forte brenda ujit
dhe kandilet e kuq
kushedi c'udhetim te mahnitshem
kane marre
Eshte cudi kur je femer...
E keni pare natyren kur tmerrohet,fryn
e shkaterron!
Kur si perbindesh shkriferon germadhat
e mohimit...
Pastaj, kur pastaj, e lehte dhe e trandur,
me syte e medhenj plot hije
pret nje vazhdim, nje lindje femije
buze detit ku i vjen per te qare, per te qare,
ngaqe se si eshte, eshte me barre.
Ne ato ore te dites kur molusqet e buta
hapin kapaket e forte brenda ujit
dhe kandilet e kuq
kushedi c'udhetim te mahnitshem kane marre...

Mimoza Ahmetaj

----------


## Denata

Paris at night

Tri shkrepse te ndezura ,
nje nga nje ne erresire
E para per te pare
fytyren tende,
e dyta per te pare
syte e tu,
e fundit per te pare
gojen tende
dhe tere nata per te mi kujtuar perseri
duke te te shtrenguar ne krahet e mi

Zh.Prevert

----------


## Denata

Ka dashuri te vogla
Dashuri te pare, dashuri nr. 1,
Dashuriza,
Qe zukatin ne kujtese posi miza,
Qe bejne kakao,
Qe lajne kanotjera;
Ka dhe dashuri te medha; te lira si era,
Mbetur tutje-tehu neper bote anembane
Qe s'na dijne ku jemi,
Qe s'i dijme ku jane.

Dashuri e vogel kerkon te kthej fotografite;
Dashurive te medha u merr erë floket ndane binareve,
Ngulçimet e tyre u ngjajne sirenave,

Sirenave te hapsirta te ndarjeve.

Ismail Kadare

----------


## Denata

HORIZONTI

Do vijë dita që do i gjejmë pëllumbat tanë
E mirësia do ecë dorë për dorë me bukurinë.
Kur himni më i humbur do jetë një puthje
E çdo njeri do jetë vëlla me njëri-tjetrin.

Dita kur njerëzit s’do i mbyllin më shtëpitë
E kyçet e portave do kthehen në legjendë
E për të rrojtur do na mjaftoje e jona zemer.

Dita kur çdo fjalë do të thotë të duash,
E mos kërkosh më kot ta gjesh atë.
Dita kur muzika e çdo fjale do jetë Jeta.
E s’do rropatem të gjej rimën e simes poezi.

Dita kur në çdo buzë do ketë një melodi.
Që Himnin më të humbur ta bëjë Dashuri.
Dita kur do vish ti, kur do vish përgjithnjë
Me mirësjelljen njëlloj si bukurinë,

Dita kur do mbjellim grurë për pëllumbat tanë
E pres atë ditë edhe pse kur ajo do vijë
Unë ateherë nuk do të jem më ...


_Ahmad Shamlu_ Poet i shquar iranian

----------


## inez

> Eshte cudi kur je femer
> 
> Mua tani me vjen per te qare.Me duket sikur
> shkarkesa yjesh me jane grumbulluar te syte.
> Dot nuk duroj,
> ndersa cengelat e nervave nderas terhiqen
> kundrejt njeri-tjetrit.
> Kangur me foshnjen ne xhep
> duket figura ime se largu
> ...


shume e bukur !

----------


## Denata

> shume e bukur !



 :buzeqeshje:  te falenderoj  per postimet

----------


## inez

Tej dritares eshte ngrohte
njerez jan ulur ne tavolina
qyteti nis e del prej vetes 
ne rruge bredhin klube e makina
Nuk eshte e thene te jem krejt i vetem 
s'eshte e then te jem as vete i dyte
me miq te rastit po te mbushet nata 
nje vend do gjej ku the clodh syte.
Kam ftohte e s'te shoh prane
mendoj, mendoj se si
avujt e ngrohte te frymes time
si zogj te bardhe e te verbuar mberrijne te ti
ne enderr vijne, e qete kendojne
e une me syte pak mbyllur ri
koken ngre lart, degjoj ngadale
kengen e hene te brisht si zane qe solle ti.
E di se hesht hija ime
e di se lotet s'flasin kur
ata ata degjojne vec fjalet e mia 
ne heshtje qendrojn dhe ata si une
Pas pak ngadal do te iki
qe lotet te shkoj ti fshi diku 
ketu prane mbase atje larg
pas pak ngadal do kethehem une.

Deshire dhe Heshtje - Ervin Hatibi

----------


## inez

E dashur, sa udhe... - Pablo Neruda

E dashur, sa udhe per te ardhur gjer te nje puthje,
C’vetmi endacake gjer ne shoqerine me ty!
Trenat vazhdojne te rreshqasin vetem me shiun.
Ne Taltal akoma nuk zbardhellon pranvera.
Por ti dhe une, e dashura ime, jemi bashkuar,
Te bashkuar nga setrat e gjer tek rrenjet,
Te bashkuar prej vjeshes, ujit, brinjeve,-
Gjersa te jesh vetem ti, vetem une do te jem.
Dhe te mendosh sa gure qe rremben lumi.
Ujet ne gryke te Boroa-s,
Te mendosh se te ndare prej trenave
Une e ti do te dashuroheshim,
Shkrire me te gjithe, me burra e gra,
Me token qe mbjell dhe edukon trandafilat.

----------


## inez

Me pelqen kur hesht - Pablo Neruda 

Me pelqen kur hesht, sikur te mos ishe, -
dhe me sheh nga larg e zeri im nuk t’arrin.
Thua sikur prej teje fluturuan syte,
dhe sikur nga nje puthje goja t’u vulos.

Si gjithe keto sende qe me rrethojne,
ti ngrihesh e mbushur me shpirtin tim.
Flutur e gjumit te trazuar,
ti je vete fjala trishtim.

Me pelqen kur ti hesht dhe rri si e larget.
Sikur une te shqetesoj, flutur qe fergellon
me veshtron nga larg dhe zeri im nuk t’arrin.
Lerme qe une te hesht tani ne qetesine tende.

Lerme qe une te flas me ty ne kete heshtje,
e shndritshme si nje llambe, si nje unaze.
E heshtur e plot yje, ti je si vete nata.
Ti hesht me nje heshtje yjesh, nga qetesite e largta.

Te dua kur ti hesht, sikur me zhdukesh fare.
E largme dhe e dhimbshme, sikur te jesh e vdekur.
Mjafton nje buzeqeshje – perse duhet nje fjale?
qe une te gezohem se s’eshte e vertete vdekja.

----------

